# Earnings Call - 2016 Q1 (5/4/2016)



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Earnings call information will be posted here after the call on Wednesday May 4 2016.


----------



## TE3LA (Apr 3, 2016)

Listen to Webcast: http://edge.media-server.com/m/p/c67hnavs

http://ir.teslamotors.com/events.cfm


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tidbits (ongoing will be corrected once the webcast is finished and reviewed)


Production ramp increased to 500K cars by 2018 instead of 2020
Model 3 final engineering finished in 6-8 weeks from now
Prototypes at launch event were running production drivetrains
Release of tooling designs in June of this year
8-9 months to build out factory tooling
Parts of production tooling starting in April 2017
July 1 2017 internal deadline for supplier parts finished and initial production. Deadline might be impossible but they have to "hold feet to the fire"
Tesla could be capable of making 100,000 to 200,000 cars by second half of 2017


----------



## yakdude01 (Apr 7, 2016)

Good info! Excited and not at the same time. I was hoping for a few extra months there for additional fundage so I can get options I would like and still not have a car payment bigger than my mortgage.


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Now i need to know if I hit the 200,000 mark when I was reserving haha.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the other interesting piece out of the call I thought was that 93% of reservations are new Tesla customers. Obviously the various forums will skew more toward current owners, but surprised the current owners only make up 7%.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> the other interesting piece out of the call I thought was that 93% of reservations are new Tesla customers. Obviously the various forums will skew more toward current owners, but surprised the current owners only make up 7%.


Based on my experience in line, I thought that it might be higher...


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> the other interesting piece out of the call I thought was that 93% of reservations are new Tesla customers. Obviously the various forums will skew more toward current owners, but surprised the current owners only make up 7%.


I would suspect that many of those people reserving a Model 3 that are new to Tesla's are very much like me. I have salivated over Tesla cars since the company's inception but on a teacher's salary ownership was simply a pipe dream. The Model 3 represents the realization that ownership is now within our means (although when I get it tricked out I am sure it will be on the very high end of those means).

So excited!

Dan


----------



## TE3LA (Apr 3, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Tidbits (ongoing will be corrected once the webcast is finished and reviewed)
> 
> July 1 2017 internal deadline for supplier parts finished and initial production. Deadline might be impossible but they have to "hold feet to the fire"
> Tesla could be capable of making 100,000 to 200,000 cars by second half of 2017


Elon's reasoning on this issue was really interesting to me. He was saying that the July 1 is a serious deadline for suppliers and there would be consequences for failing to meet this deadline. He indicated that Tesla would be monitoring suppliers target dates for delivery and those who would not be able to meet July 1 may lose the contract. He called it an "impossible" deadline, not because its impossible for any individual supplier to meet the deadline, but its statistically nearly impossible that in a car with 6000-7000 parts, all the suppliers will meet the deadline. Even if they have 99% of the parts by July 1, thats not enough to build a car. He also said that its because of this fact that Telsa will have the capability to manufacture any part for the car, if it becomes necessary. Elon made it clear that he believes Tesla can be as equally innovative in the area of manufacturing as it has been in technology and design (not that these are entirely distinct and separate). He also said that he see the most room for growth and improvement in manufacturing.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Don't forget Elon is committed to quality and even sleeps at the factory when necessary.


----------



## TimOthree (May 17, 2016)

*To kick-up their production for Model 3, Tesla has sold stock and raised $1.46 Billion......
*
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/05/20/tesl...ower-price-than-its-august-2015-sale-ifr.html

Now, that's what I call pro-active to deliver on time !


----------



## Andreas Stephens (Apr 4, 2016)

Finally picked up a few shares post capital raising. 

The raising price of $215 was not at a discount but at a slight premium to recent share prices - typically, this is a good sign. The fact that it is below the previous raising price, I feel is somewhat irrelevant, given the volatility of the Tesla share price. A monotonically increasing share price between capital raisings is a beautiful thing, but given the type of business that Tesla is and where it is on its evolutionary path, this is hardy a realistic expectation. 

Hope short sellers are feeling the heat!

Might pick up more in future whenever the share price dips either on poor market sentiment (GFC phase II, III & IV) or when investors start fretting over meaningless short-term production numbers (e.g. "...you are growing exponentially but missed your quarterly production targets by 2.5%").

Note, this is not investment advice, just the rambling thoughts of one very excited punter!


----------



## Hoppie3 (Jul 12, 2016)

https://www.tesla.com/en_CA/shareholdermeeting?redirect=no

The link above should take you to the special shareholder meeting regarding the Solar City acquisition. Thursday November 17 at 1pm PST


----------

